# Bad O2 Sensor symptoms?



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi.

My '90 Stanza (auto., KA 24E engine) alternately bogs down, then surges; the catalytic converter overheats when driven just a short distance; and has symptoms of vapor lock (won't start after running until it cools off- about 30-45 mins.).
Could a bad oxygen sensor cause all these symptoms? It's been over 30,000 mi. since it's been replaced (I think)...

Also: When I _do_ go to replace it, is there any type of metric socket that I can use instead of having to buy a special O2 sensor socket?

Thanks-


----------

